# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Στρατος και κιλα

## Lacrymosa

Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι? Που το ειχα κ το εχω απορια.. μιλουσα τις προαλλες με εναν φιλο μ π πριν λιγους μηνες απολυθηκε απο τη στρατιωτικη θητεια κ απ ο,τι μ ειπε υπηρετησε στο πεζικο στους οπλιτες, θελω να πω οτι δν ηταν ρε παιδι μ σε καποια ειδικη Ι κατηγορια να καθαριζει ολη μερα πατατες η να πλενει τις καλλιοπες (οπως λενε τις τουαλετες).. παιδια τον θυμαμαι καρφιτσα κ μολις τον ειδα ηταν αλλος ανθρωπος, ειχε κανει μια μπυροκοιλια, κατι προγουλια, σε σημειο π τρομαξα να τον γνωρισω.. φυσικα εφοσον το θεμα ηταν εμφανες δν τον ρωτησα "γιατι παχυνες, τι σας ταιζανε κτλ" για να μην θεωρηθει αδιακρισια.. κ εδω ειχα διαβασει καπου ενας ειχε παει στο στρατο γυρω στα 80-90 μπηκε, κ βγηκε 155 καπου τοσο, δν θυμαμαι ακριβως.. κ αυτο π μ κανει εντυπωση ειναι το εξης (σορρυ αν ακουστουν μπουρδες αλλα ειναι ευλογες αποριες χαζης ποντιας ξανθιας, π δν εχει παει στρατο για να ξερει την κατασταση ιδιοις ομμασι, ουτε κ προκειται :P) Εφοσον 9 μηνες οπως λεει κ το τραγουδι "ελα μανα να με δεις τωρα μου μαι λοκατζης, το πρωι με την αυγη κανουμε γυμναστικη", ξυπνατε χαραματα για να κανετε ασκησεις, καψονια, γυμναστικη, κ μαλιστα κατι καψονια του τυπου να τρεχετε με τα αρβυλα κ τον εξοπλισμο στην αμμο, η να ερπεστε στην αμμο, η να κανετε εκεινες τις περιφημες αναρριχησεις με τα σκοινια, τις καμψεις κτλ, πως γινεται ρε σεις να βαζετε 20-30 κιλα μεσα σε 9 μηνες, το οποιο ακομα κ σε νορμαλ συνθηκες ΔΕΝ ειναι φυσιολογικο να μπαινουν τοσα κιλα σε τοσους μηνες, πως με τοσο ασκηση κ καψωνι παχαινετε? Εγω αν εμπαινα στρατο ΣΤΑΝΤΑΡ θα εβγαινα 20 κιλα λιγοτερη, ΟΧΙ περισσοτερα! Κ αντε πες οτι μετα απο την κουραση της ημερας εισαι τοσο εξαντλημενος π τρως το καταπετασμα, την επομενη μερα εφοσον λογικα θα κανεις το ιδιο προγραμμα θα καψεις ο,τι εφαγες! Ετσι δν ειναι? Κ αλλωστε ο στρατος απ ο,τι γνωριζω τουλαχιστον δεν φημιζεται για το γκουρμε μενου του! Ποσες θερμιδες θα παρεις δλδ απο τις πατατες κ τις κονσερβες? Εκτος αν εχουν αλλαξει τα πραγματα κ σας φερνουν catering! Κ υστερα βγαινει λοιπον ο τυπος π σας ελεγα παραπανω ο οποιος εχει γινει τοφαλος παρολο π υπηρετησε στο πεζικο η στα λοκ η στα ουκ κ μολις τον βλεπουν οι φιλοι του αρχιζουν "Ελα ρε κομαντο"! Χαχαχαχα! Ρε ετσι ηταν ο Κομμαντο? Ο,τι να ναι!

Επισης πρεπει στανταρ να υπαρχει καποια ψυχολογικη συνδεση μεταξυ του στρατου κ της διαθεσης, της ψυχολογιας κ της επιρροης στο φαγητο! Κατα τ αλλα εσεις οι "αντρες" μη χεσω π το παιζετε ορισμενοι οι σκληροι ξερεις, οι οχι συναισθηματικοι, οι δυνατοι κ κατηγορειτε τις "γκομενιτσες" που τις πιανουν τα "ψυχολογικα" τους οπως λετε, αλλα σας βλεπουμε κ εσας π με το που μπαινετε ενω 9 μηνες θα κατσετε (παλια καθοντουσαν 2 χρονια), που σας πιανουν κ εσας τα ψυχολογικα σας, κ τα κλαματα σας, κ τα βουτυρομπεμπεκιστικα σας, κ σας λειπει η μανουλα σας κ μολις παρετε αδεια ορματε στην αγκαλια της κ στα ταπερακια με τα κεφτεδακια, η σας λειπει η κοπελα σας κ καθεστε κ μετρατε μερες "τοσες κ σημερα. μετα απολελε κ τρελελε" το οποιο το θεωρω απλα σαχλο! σιγα ρε να πουμε βουτυρομπεμπεδες! π εξω το παιζετε σκληροι κ μολις μπειτε σας πιανει το ενα σας κ το αλλο σας κ κοιτατε οι περισσοτεροι να παρετε το περιβοητο τρελοχαρτο (Ι5), κ το χετε κ για καμαρι μαλιστα, θαρρεις κ αν μεινετε μεσα 9 μηνες θα σας πεσει ο κωλος η θα νιωθετε στο κωσταλεξι!

Ολοκληρη αναλυση εκανα παλι! Ας μου απαντησει καποιος πανω σ αυτα!

----------


## Nocash

Μονο εγω αδυνατισα στο στρατο;;;;

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αφου δεν πηγες ακομα εσυ! Στο αλλο θεμα δν ελεγες μπαινεις σε λιγες μερες στο Πεζικο??? Οι περισσοτεροι παχαινουν παντως, εσυ τι εξηγηση δινεις??

----------


## Lacrymosa

Εχω δει κ ουκαδες π αμα τους δεις απορεις πως δν βουλιαξαν ακομα κ δν πνιγηκαν.. σοβαρα μιλαω...

----------


## Deleted-member171215

εχω δει και εγω Ουκαδες που ηταν σα βαυαρεζικα δαμαλια... Εγω προσωπικα μπηκα 2ψηφιος στον στρατο και βγηκα 3ψηφιος , εχασα 35 κιλα εκτοτε και ακομα προσπαθω να τα χασω ....

----------


## Lacrymosa

Καλα πως καποιοι ουκαδες ειναι σαν τανκερ κ δν τους τραβαει μεσα η θαλασσα δν ξερω.. ισως ανηκουν στους φαλαινανθρωπους κ οχι στους βατραχανθρωπους.. εσυ ποντιε που το αποδιδεις αυτο? την τεραστια αυξηση βαρους? θελω να πω οτι οκ τα βαλες στο στρατο, αλλα πως μπηκαν? τι τρωγατε πια? μηπως δν εκανες ασκησεις? μηπως λουφαρες λιγακι? αλλιως 2 χρονια στα εποπ επρεπε να χεις γινει στυλακι

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Καλα πως καποιοι ουκαδες ειναι σαν τανκερ κ δν τους τραβαει μεσα η θαλασσα δν ξερω.. ισως ανηκουν στους φαλαινανθρωπους κ οχι στους βατραχανθρωπους.. εσυ ποντιε που το αποδιδεις αυτο? την τεραστια αυξηση βαρους? θελω να πω οτι οκ τα βαλες στο στρατο, αλλα πως μπηκαν? τι τρωγατε πια? μηπως δν εκανες ασκησεις? μηπως λουφαρες λιγακι? αλλιως 2 χρονια στα εποπ επρεπε να χεις γινει στυλακι


Στην αρχη οσο εμενα μεσα εχασα κιλα , μετα που εμενα σε δικο μου σπιτι και επειδη το μερος που εμενα δεν ειχε τιποτα απο ζωη την εβγαζα στο σπιτι και ετρωγα συνεχως... Ετσι εβαλα και κιλα

----------


## Nocash

> Αφου δεν πηγες ακομα εσυ! Στο αλλο θεμα δν ελεγες μπαινεις σε λιγες μερες στο Πεζικο??? Οι περισσοτεροι παχαινουν παντως, εσυ τι εξηγηση δινεις??


Εχω κανει καποιους μηνες και πηρα αναβολη..
Τωρα μπαινω για δευτερη και φαρμακερη γιοο

Τωρα για το παχος...Αμα κανεις υπηρεσια θαλαμοφυλακας ολη νυχτα και εχεις το μηχανημα με τα γλυκακια διπλα πιστευω οτι κανει αρκετη ζημεια...

----------


## elis

εγω λεω το πρωτο εξαμηνο αδυνατιζεισ το δευτερο παχαινεισ να μασ πει η λακρυμοζα πωσ γινεται αυτο

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Στην αρχη οσο εμενα μεσα εχασα κιλα , μετα που εμενα σε δικο μου σπιτι και επειδη το μερος που εμενα δεν ειχε τιποτα απο ζωη την εβγαζα στο σπιτι και ετρωγα συνεχως... Ετσι εβαλα και κιλα


Αυτο παιζει ρολο! Εσυ δεν ησουν εσωκλειστος οπως ειναι στην αρχη οι φανταροι! Κ ισως αμα ησουν μακρια πχ στον Εβρο, στο Διδυμοτειχο σε ειχε φαει η μοναξια κ τ εριξες στο φαι! Αλλα στο πρακτικο κομματι πως ανταποκρινοσουν ρε συ καθως εβαζες κιλα? Δεν δυσκολευοσουν στις ασκησεις?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Εχω κανει καποιους μηνες και πηρα αναβολη..
> Τωρα μπαινω για δευτερη και φαρμακερη γιοο
> 
> Τωρα για το παχος...Αμα κανεις υπηρεσια θαλαμοφυλακας ολη νυχτα και εχεις το μηχανημα με τα γλυκακια διπλα πιστευω οτι κανει αρκετη ζημεια...


Θαλαμοφυλακας ειναι αυτο π λεμε στη σκοπια αλλα καθιστος? δλδ μεσα σε εκεινο το κουβουκλιο? κ το μηχανημα για τα γλυκα τι ειναι? κ γιατι πρεπει να φατε γλυκα? Τις πατατες τοτε τι τις κανετε?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> εγω λεω το πρωτο εξαμηνο αδυνατιζεισ το δευτερο παχαινεισ να μασ πει η λακρυμοζα πωσ γινεται αυτο


Αυτο παλι πρωτη φορα το ακουω. δν ξερω πως εξηγειται δεν εχω παει. να μας πεις εσυ που πηγες (αν πηγες). εσυ εβαλες κιλα κ σε τι ποστο ησουν?

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Αυτο παιζει ρολο! Εσυ δεν ησουν εσωκλειστος οπως ειναι στην αρχη οι φανταροι! Κ ισως αμα ησουν μακρια πχ στον Εβρο, στο Διδυμοτειχο σε ειχε φαει η μοναξια κ τ εριξες στο φαι! Αλλα στο πρακτικο κομματι πως ανταποκρινοσουν ρε συ καθως εβαζες κιλα? Δεν δυσκολευοσουν στις ασκησεις?


Εφαγα τσουνα μεγαλη ... Αλλα την παλευα

----------


## giorgos panou

Μαλον δεν ξερεις η δεν θα σου εχουν πει οτι ο στρατος δεν ειναι ενα πραμα! υπαρχουν δεκαδες ειδικότητες, και ακομα πιο πολλες θεσεις.Αλλοι πανε στο ναυτικο, αλλοι πανε αεροπορια, αλλοι πανε σοτυ διαλου την μανα!
Δεν ξερω καλα για το σημερα, αλλα οταν ειμουν εγω- οπου ηταν 18 μηνες,προσωπικα εκατσα 19 - τα πραγματα ηταν πολυ σχετικα!οπως εαν εχεις λεφτα αρα σου φερνουν σουβλακια! η αν εχεις καλο μαγειρα!!
Απ[ο την αλλη εχει να κανει κι που εισαι αλλα κι τι εισαι?? εμενα με ειχαν σε μια φαση σαν συνεργειο οπου δουλευα 7 ωρες κι λογικο ηταν να μην περνω ευκολα κιλα! μετα ειχαμε κι τα ναρκωτικα οπου αλλους τους παχενουν αλλους τους αδυνατιζουν.
Οσο για τις ασκησεις που λες αυτες θυμαμαι τις καναμε σπανια, δλδη 2-φορες το μηνα ναειχαμε αναβαση σε βουνα κι ερπιν στις λασπες κι ολα αυτα τα "ρομαντικα" ")"). τια υπολοιπες μερες την πιναμε!! 
Αλλα οπως ειπα ο καθε ενας εχει τις εμπειριες του!! αλλα παιδια μπορει να ειχαν δυσκολο καιρο αρα να μην μπορουσαν να φανε, αλλα παιδια που ηταν γραφιαδες ολοι μερα τρωγαν αρα η κιλιτσα ολο κι πιο μεγαλη θα γινοταν!

----------


## Nocash

> Θαλαμοφυλακας ειναι αυτο π λεμε στη σκοπια αλλα καθιστος? δλδ μεσα σε εκεινο το κουβουκλιο? κ το μηχανημα για τα γλυκα τι ειναι? κ γιατι πρεπει να φατε γλυκα? Τις πατατες τοτε τι τις κανετε?


Θαλαμοφυλακας φυλας τα οπλα και τους θαλαμους π κοιμουνται οι φανταροι...Κοινως δε κανεις τπτ απλα εχεις το νου σου αν χρεωθει καποιος οπλο να το σημεωσεις γιατι πρακτικα οταν τα οπλα ειναι στους οπλοβαστους τα χεις ολα χρεωμενα οποτε δε πρεπει να ληψει κανενα...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Θαλαμοφυλακας φυλας τα οπλα και τους θαλαμους π κοιμουνται οι φανταροι...Κοινως δε κανεις τπτ απλα εχεις το νου σου αν χρεωθει καποιος οπλο να το σημεωσεις γιατι πρακτικα οταν τα οπλα ειναι στους οπλοβαστους τα χεις ολα χρεωμενα οποτε δε πρεπει να ληψει κανενα...


Ε αυτο δν ειναι τιποτα ρε συ! Αυτο κ τη μανα μου να βαλω το κανει! Εγω νομιζα θαλαμοφυλακας ειναι αυτος π βρισκεται στην εισοδο του στρατοπεδου αλλα οχι ορθιος στην σκοπια με το G3, αλλα μεσα σε ενα κουβουκλιο! δν ξερω αμα καταλαβες τι εννοω.. αλλα λογικο μ φαινεται οταν δν περναει η νυχτα το ριχνεις κ στο φαι!

Γιωργος Πανου φυσικα κ ξερω πως ο στρατος εχει πολλες ειδικοτητες, γι αυτο κ παραπανω αναφερθηκα στο πεζικο, στα εποπ, στ ουκ, στα λοκ κ εχει ενα σωρο.. αυτο το ξερω.. εκτος απο αυτους που ειναι πχ Ι3 κ κανουν αγγαρειες (νομιζω σ αυτην την κατηγορια ανηκουν οι παχυσαρκοι κ γενικα οσοι εχουν πχ καποιο μικροθεματακι υγειας, οχι ψυχολογικο -εκεινοι ειναι το Ι4 ή Ι5 αν τα λεω σωστα). Εγω πιστευω οτι δν γινεται το καψωνι π γινοτανε πριν χρονια. Τωρα π τα παντα τα παθολογοποιησαμε κ βγηκαν ολοι οι ψυχολογοι - ψυχαναλυτες να αναλυσουν κ να ερμηνευσουν πασαν νοσον κ μαλακιαν, ολα τα εχουν κανει πιο αναλαφρα για να μην παθουν οι "αντρακλες" ψυχολογικα. Δες στο Ισραηλ που εχουν το καλυτερο στρατο στον κοσμο τι εκπαιδευση κανουν. Οι δικοι μας καθαριζουν πατατες κ στο πεζικο καθαριζουν την καννη του οπλου κ στα ουκ βουταν στη θαλασσα να πιασουν φρεσκο χταποδακι, ενω θα μπορουσαν να κανουν πιο σκληρα πραγματα. Αλλα ειπαμε ζουμε στην εποχη π τα "ψυχολογικα" ανθιζουν, οι ψυχολογοι πλουτιζουν κ αμα ζοριστει λιγο το 20χρονο το φανταρακι η του βαλει καμια κατσαδα ο λοχιας η ο διοικητης τον πιανουν οι τασεις αυτοκτονιας, κ να σου οι "ψυχολογοι" να κανουν λογο για καταπιεση στο στρατο κτλ! Σιγα ρε μην παθει τιποτα ο κανακαρης! Ειναι ενας καλος τροπος πειθαρχιας πιστευω για την μελλοντικη του ανελιξη στην κοινωνια! Τωρα πρεπει πχ να υπακουσει τον λοχια, αλλα αργοτερα στην κοινωνια πρεπει να ειναι ετοιμος να υπακουσει στον προισταμενο, στους νομους κτλ.. εγω ετσι το βλεπω..

----------


## Nocash

Λακρυ αλλο ειδκοτητα αλλο σωμα...
Μπορει να εισαι Τεθωρακισμενος (σωμα) οδηγος ερπυστριοφορου (ειδικοτητα)
Η Πεζικο (σωμα) οπλουργος (ειδικοτητα)

Ι3 υπαρχει ενοπλο και αοπλο και μπορει να βγεις για πολλους λογους...
Ι4 ειναι μονο αοπλο και δεν βγαινεις μονο για ψυχολογικο και ειναι σαν να βγαινεις Ι3 αοπλο απλα χρηζεις "λιγο περισσοτερης" προσοχης...

Αυτο π λες για τις αγγαρειες δεν ισχυει... ;)

----------


## Lacrymosa

Εχει πολλες κατηγοριες κ υποκατηγοριες που να τα ξερω ολα! Εγω τα βασικα ξερω, αυτα π εγραψα, αυτα π ξερει κ ο περισσοτερος κοσμος! Ειχα διαβασει παλιοτερα στο ellinikosstratos π γραφανε κ εμαθα καποια πραγματα γιατι με ενδιαφερει το θεμα κ θελω καποια στιγμη αν δν μπορεσω να ασχοληθω με τπτ αλλο να παω εποπ! προς το παρον δν καιγομαι αμεσα αλλα το εχω στο πισω μερος του μυαλου μου!

Κι ομως, παλιοτερα ηταν πιο βαρυς ο στρατος! Τωρα π αρχισανε κ μιλανε ολοι οι κ καλα ψυχολογοι οι οποιοι ειναι αντιρρησιες συνειδησης για καταπιεση στο στρατο κτλ, μειωθηκαν οι μηνες της θητειας καθως κ η φυση των ασκησεων κ ολα! Δες στο youtube τι εκπαιδευση κανουν στο Ισραηλ κ τι κανουν οι δικοι μας!

Γιωργο Πανου διαβασα καλα? Ναρκωτικα μεσα στο στρατο? Πλακα κανεις! Πως γινεται? Δεν σας επαιρναν χαμπαρι? Κ αμα την επομενη μερα ειχατε καψωνι, πως θα μπορουσατε μαστουρωμενοι να το φερετε εις περας? Εσυ οταν ειχες καταταγει, ειχες ξεκινησει τη χρηση η οχι? αναφερομαι στη ζαπρε οχι στα μαλακα..

Ειδα εγραψες ερπην στις λασπες κ αναβαση στο βουνο! Θελω κι εγω τετοιο ρε συ! Βλεπω τις ασκησεις π κανουν κ ζηλευω! Κ τι δν θα δινα να συμμετειχα σε καποιες απ αυτες!

----------


## Deleted-member171215

Νο θα σε διορθωσω λιγο , το Πυροβολικο , το πεζικο και τα τεθωρακισμενα ειναι Οπλα , το εφοδιασμου μεταφορων του υλικου πολεμου ειναι σωματα... 
Και να προσθεσω οτι υπαρχουν και ατομα με 2 η και τρεις ειδικοτητες

----------


## Nocash

Lacry οι ασκησεις δεν "κοψανε" επειδη υπηρχανε αντιρρησιες η επειδη το συστησανε οι ψυχολογοι αλλα γιατι δεν υπαρχουνε κονδυλια....

Τωρα για ναρκωτικα π λες...Θα ου πω μονο οτι οποιος δεν εχει κανει φουντα μεχρι το στρατο θα κανει στο στρατο...
Γενικα παιζει πολυ καφριλα... :-)

Οσο για το αν πραγματικα θελεις να συμμετασχεις σε τετοιες ασκησεις...
Θα σου πω να φορεσεις μακρυες παραλαγες και κατακαλοκαιρο με σαραντα βαθμους,πληρη εξαρτηση κρανος φορεμενο και οπλο να κανεις αυτες τις μαλακιες π σε βαζουνε και ελα μετα να μας πεις αν σου αρεσει... :P

----------


## Lacrymosa

Παιδια να ρωτησω, οι ευελπιδες, οι σμυ κ οι σασσιτες ειναι αυτοι π γινονται λοχιες κ ταξιαρχοι? ειναι οι ανωτεροι δλδ? ποσα χρονια πρεπει να περασεις για να πας σ αυτους?

----------


## Lacrymosa

Φουντα στο στρατο? Καλη φαση χαχαχαχα! Τελικα πολλα γινονται εκει μεσα! 

Κι ομως αυτο π περιεγραψες, με ολη αυτη τη βαρια εξαρτυση, τον οπλισμο κτλ, εμενα μ αρεσει κ θα ηθελα να συμμετασχω εστω εθελοντικα, να το ζησω απο κοντα! Τα βλεπω κ ζηλευω! Μ αρεσει η σκληραγωγια κ οχι η μαλθακοτητα!!!

----------


## Deleted-member171215

Στην Σασσ νομιζω οτι βγαινουν γιατροι η κατι τετοιο... Δε ξερω σιγουρα ... Ευελπιδες βγαινουν οι αξιωματικοι και απο σμυ βγαινουν οι υπαξιωματικοι

----------


## Deleted-member171215

Να σε δω ρε πουστη μου με πληρη φορτω να κανεις καμια 30ρα πορεια με 40 βαθμους και γκρικ αρμυ αρβυλα να δω τα ποδαρακια σου....

----------


## Lacrymosa

σωστα δικιο εχεις! σασσ ουσιαστικα δν κανουν τιποτα, τους βλεπω στη σχολη τους απεξω με το g3 το χαλασμενο στο χερι να κανουν 2ωρη σκοπια κανοντας καμακι στις γκομενιτσες! ειναι ειτε γιατροι κτλ, ειτε ψυχολογοι στρατου ειτε στρατολογοι(διοικητικα θεματα)

η ευελπιδων ειναι καλη απο την αλλη κ νομιζω εχει κ σωματα κ οπλα, η σμυ κ αυτη νομιζω εχει τα σωματα κ τα οπλα, επισης κ οι αλεξιπτωτιστες στρατου ειναι αξιολογο σωμα (καλα το λεω?) κ πολλα αλλα, κακως δοθηκε τοση εμφαση στους πρασινους μπερεδες κ στα ουκ τα οποια ειναι πολυ κατωτερα αλλα επειδη κ μονο φωναξανε 2 συνθηματα στις παρελασεις

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Να σε δω ρε πουστη μου με πληρη φορτω να κανεις καμια 30ρα πορεια με 40 βαθμους και γκρικ αρμυ αρβυλα να δω τα ποδαρακια σου....


Ελπιζω καποια στιγμη κι εγω να με δω, το θελω πολυ! ισχυει οτι για εποπ παιζει πολυ μεσον? οτι σου τρωνε ευκολα τη θεση κ ετσι?
Ο στρατος εχει πολλες κατηγοριες, σωματα το να τ αλλο, ειναι πολυ ενδιαφεροντα ολα αυτα ρε σεις!!!

----------


## keep_walking

Εκανα 18 μηνες στρατο και οσα κιλα μπηκα , τοσα βγηκα. Ημουν ενοπλος , δεν με ειχε χτυπησει ακομα η ασθενεια αν και ειχα αρχισει να κλεινομαι και να απομονωνομαι. Δεν μπορω να πω οτι ηταν και τοσο δυσκολα αν και δεν ειχα ευνοϊκες μεταθεσεις (πεζικο). Απο κει και περα δεν ειναι κατι ευχαριστο γιατι σου στερουν την ελευθερια σου πρωτα απο ολα και πραγματι σιχαινομουν την ρουτινα που σου επεβαλλαν ολο το 24ωρο.

Τα δυσκολα ηρθαν κατοπιν με το ψυχωτικο επεισοδιο αφου απολυθηκα που ηταν οτι δυσκολοτερο εχω αντιμετωπισει στη ζωη μου.

----------


## Άγνωστος

Eγώ βγήκα 20 κιλά πιο αδύνατος πάντως.
Ειδικά τις πρώτες μέρες μέχρι την ορκωμοσία παίζει να μην έφαγα και τίποτα.
Καλά που ορκιστήκαμε νωρίς. :P
Ε μετά πήρα το κολάι.

Καλά τη δεύτερη παράγραφο δεν τη σχολιάζω, σε κάθε θέμα τα ίδια λες. -.-
Μη δω αύριο μεθαύριο κανένα θέμα ''mpika epop k dn th palevw 8elw na fygw ti na kanOoOoO'' 
Θα είμαι εδώ και θα σε κράξω να το ξέρεις.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Οχι, οχι , δεσμευσομαι ενοπιον ενωπιω κ ενωπιον ολων οτι αυτο δν θα αφησω ποτε να συμβει!! :)

----------


## Lacrymosa

Μ αρεσει π το γραφεις με στυλ emo κιολας (οτι κ καλα αμα ανοιγα τετοιο θεμα ετσι θα το γραφα) *'mpika epop k dn th palevw 8elw na fygw ti na kanOoOoO''*  οχι οχι ειπαμε κατι τετοιο δν θα συμβει! Μακαρι να με παρουν!

----------


## Άγνωστος

> Μ αρεσει π το γραφεις με στυλ emo κιολας (οτι κ καλα αμα ανοιγα τετοιο θεμα ετσι θα το γραφα) *'mpika epop k dn th palevw 8elw na fygw ti na kanOoOoO''*  οχι οχι ειπαμε κατι τετοιο δν θα συμβει! Μακαρι να με παρουν!


χαχαχαχα, chill σε πειράζω

σου εύχομαι να το πετύχεις, άμα το θες τόσο

----------


## Lacrymosa

Καμια συμφορουμητρια παιδια ενδιαφερεται για εποπ να παμε μαζι στρατο?? αμα εχει παει καποια κοπελα η θελει ας μου στειλει πμ η αν εχει ηδη παει να ρωτησω καποια πραγματα θελω

----------


## Deleted-member171215

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYeqJMgFJ5I


ατσάλινα νευρα

----------


## Nocash

> Καμια συμφορουμητρια παιδια ενδιαφερεται για εποπ να παμε μαζι στρατο?? αμα εχει παει καποια κοπελα η θελει ας μου στειλει πμ η αν εχει ηδη παει να ρωτησω καποια πραγματα θελω


milas σοβαρα τοσες μερες;;;

----------


## Lacrymosa

> milas σοβαρα τοσες μερες;;;


Νομιζω το εχω εξηγησει, δεν καιγομαι να μπω αυριο π λεει ο λογος, αλλα με την πρωτη προκυρυξη θα το παλεψω και ναι θα ηθελα, εχω φιλες π ειναι ηδη στα εποπ μονιμες αλλα προλαβαν κ μπηκαν..

ποντιε κομματαρα ε! αυτο ακριβως ειχα στο μυαλο μου με προλαβες

----------

